# Best ZFS setup



## rusty (Mar 4, 2010)

I've just installed on a 250GB drive using 20GB for the OS (on UFS) and am unsure of the best ZFS setup for the rest of the system.

The pc also has a 640GB and a 1TB drive installed.

Is it wise to make a zpool out of all available space, ie, ad4s2, 640GB + 1TB. This is the bit I'm unsure about this as it's including a partition.
If I should only use whole disks, what is best to do for ad4s2? a seperate zpool or is it better to format it as UFS.


----------



## User23 (Mar 4, 2010)

It depends on what you need.

max amount of free space but no security
or
max security but less amount of space

--
Please read

http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/download/Community+Group+zfs/docs/zfsadmin.pdf
http://www.solarisinternals.com/wiki/index.php/ZFS_Best_Practices_Guide


----------



## rusty (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I decided to go with max security for the moment, might dabble with multiple disk pool(s) + mirrored setup when I have some free cash.


----------

